# Olympian Ron Hill ends 52-year running streak



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2017)

A former Olympian has taken a day of rest to end a 52-year running streak of at least one mile every single day.

Ron Hill, who competed at the Tokyo Olympics in 1964 and Munich in 1972, has put on his running shoes every day since 20 December 1964 - a total of 52 years and 39 days.

The 78-year-old won marathon gold medals at the European Championships in 1969 and the 1970 Commonwealth Games.

His Facebook page said he "decided to take a day off" due to illness.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-38810882

Goodness! I remember reading about his running streak when I was training for my first marathon 33 years ago!  I recently bought some winter running tops from his company after being a classic cheapskate for many years and just wearing old event t-shirts - they are astonishing! As light and flimsy as you can imagine, yet they keep you warm in the coldest of weather, I really couldn't believe it, truly remarkable! 

Although I remember once thinking I might try and emulate him and run every day, I'm not actually sure it's wise - my femur unexpectedly breaking 23 miles into a race taught me that your body should be given time to repair itself in between training sessions. It's certainly not wise to run a mile in a plaster cast after a foot operation!


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 31, 2017)

I thought I was being heroic doing a 5km every day this week (3 down, 4 to go) Long way to go


----------

